# Time capsule connecter en wifi sur Freebox



## dada31 (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour, je cherche une aide pour connecter ma Time capsule via wifi et non ethernet à ma freebox V6. 

J'ai : 
Un mac book pro
Freebox V6 
1 time capsule 1 T

je ne peux pas relier ma TC à la freebox via ethernet , du coup je veu connecter via wifi mais impossible , avez vous un tuto ? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai le même problème, je n'arrive pas à configurer ma time capsule (sauvegarde + relier ma TC en wifi à ma freebox). 

Si quelqu'un peut nous aider 

Merci


----------



## coptere (18 Février 2011)

Google avec le titre de votre topic 
http://www.iquid.fr/astuces/tutoriel-configurer-time-capsule-pour-freebox-tv/
http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t255342.html
Ca répond à votre question non ?


----------



## ballemi (26 Mars 2011)

j'ai le même problème et les tutos ci-dessus ne concernent pas la V6...
help !


----------



## Fidpoil (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour j ai le même problème :

Comment connecter une TC à la freebox sans ethernet et donc par wifi?

Merci.


----------



## Alice.d (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour

Je suis aussi dans la même recherche : comment connecter ma Time Capsule à ma Freebox en wifi.
Personne n'a encore réussi ?
D'après les docs, ça semble possible mais je n'y arrive pas.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour Alice,

 non, ce n'est pas possible, et pas fait pour.

La TC peut se connecter en wifi à une autre borne Apple, c'est tout.

A une box, elle doit être raccordée par câble Ethernet.

Plus d'infos ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1515?viewlocale=fr_FR

_"Question : AirPort Express peut-il étendre (« répéter » ou « retransmettre ») sans fil le réseau d&#8217;un point d&#8217;accès tiers ?

Réponse : *Non.* Cependant, on peut étendre sans fil la portée d&#8217;un réseau WDS hébergé par une borne d&#8217;accès AirPort Express ou un autre AirPort Express."_

(valable également pour la Time Capsule).


----------



## Alice.d (8 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse très rapide.

Mon ancienne imprimante réseau vient de rende l'âme.
J'espérais vraiment pouvoir les connecter en Wifi, car j'ai une imprimante (très grosse) dans une autre pièce à l'opposée dans la maison que je pensais brancher sur le time capsule pour pouvoir imprimer et scanner même quand mon mari n'est pas là grâce au réseau.

je vais donc devoir faire des dépenses...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

Je ne connais évidemment pas le réseau et pas les lieux, mais il faut réfléchir à la configuration optimale pouvant minimiser la dépense.

Au hasard ( à vérifier...) : 

- TC raccordée en Ethernet à la box

- borne Airport Express connectée à la TC par wifi, et par Ethernet ou USB à l'imprimante.


----------



## storme (8 Janvier 2013)

Il me semble bien que le WDS n'est pas supporté par la Freebox ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

Exact, ni par les bornes Apple depuis les dernières versions de Airport Utility.

Mais si tu réponds à ma "suggestion" de réseau, il n'y a pas de WDS.


----------



## storme (8 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Mais si tu réponds à ma "suggestion" de réseau, il n'y a pas de WDS.



Aucunement, j'ai quasiment la même configuration, sauf l'imprimante en USB sur la borne AirPort express


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

J'avais oublié l'USB, je l'ai rajouté 

Merci.


----------

